# Majorly BUMMED.



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got my CAE test results back for my doe, June. She tested positive.  I'm so disappointed.    And now I have to bottle her babies.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

Geez, that totally sucks...

Well at least you'll have fun bottling the babies


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 29, 2010)

Ooh, there's a glimmer of hope.  I read the report that came with the results, and it recommends waiting 6-8 weeks after vaccinating to send blood.  I gave her a CD/T shot on 1/9.  I'm crossing my fingers the vaccine interfered with the test.  She's due on 3/5, so I'm not sure I'll have enough time to re-test her before she kids.  I just might be able to squeeze another test in before her kids hit the ground.  I'd LOVE for her to be negative.


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 29, 2010)

I know every feeling you are feeling right now.  Had borderline reseult on 2 does recently moved here and vaccinated.  So I waited and retested they were both posititve.  Make sure you read ALOT about dealing with + babies you will need to attend the birth and do not even let the doe lick the babies if she is positive.

Where did you have her tested and where on the scale were the titers? the titers say alot about th possibllility of vaccine causing a Positive.


----------



## miron28 (Jan 30, 2010)

why cant you let a baby nurse on its mother if it is tested postive for CAE?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 30, 2010)

miron28 said:
			
		

> why cant you let a baby nurse on its mother if it is tested postive for CAE?


That's the main method of transmission.  I suppose if you were going to keep the babies and had a positive herd anyways, it wouldn't really matter.  

I hadn't planned on keeping any kid(s) she will have, so I will bottle them so they don't get it.  I'll test them before I sell them, and then I can sell CAE free kids, because I don't exactly want to spread the disease.  

I'm feeling much better about it this morning.  I'm going to retest the doe, but her titer levels were high enough that it's quite possible she is really positive and the vaccine only increased her levels.  She's my only goat, so I don't need to worry about milking others first or anything like that.  If I ever do increase my goat herd, I'll just stop breeding June.  And if she ever does start showing signs of CAE, I'll manage it and if it gets bad enough, I'll of course euthanize her and not let her suffer.  

This is manageable.


----------



## bheila (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your results   I know what it's like to get positive results when I'd hoped I'd get negatives.  

I bought 3 does last summer and tested them all for CAE/CL and Johnes.  One of the girls was positive for Johnes.  Thankfully I quarantined them and we ended up putting the positive doe down and found new homes for the other girls since they all lived together. 

At least CAE is managable.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 31, 2010)

We've only had one positive doe, we were told she'd been raised CAE prev.   Later found out they'd sold her as a kid then bought her back so the people who'd bought her may have given her contaminated milk.
(I've also read does can 'spontaneously' become positive later in life but...how??)

Before she was tested, I'd exposed her to a buck.  I was quite frustrated when she never 'took'.  Later, after testing, I was relieved.  

She went eventually from "fine" to "crippled" in 2 weeks, gradually spending more and more time on her knees.  It was so heartbreaking to watch.  We offered supportive care until she wasn't comfortable, then put her down.

I don't ever want to have to watch the progression again.  
I'm sorry your doe has it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 31, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We've only had one positive doe, we were told she'd been raised CAE prev.   Later found out they'd sold her as a kid then bought her back so the people who'd bought her may have given her contaminated milk.
> (I've also read does can 'spontaneously' become positive later in life but...how??)
> 
> Before she was tested, I'd exposed her to a buck.  I was quite frustrated when she never 'took'.  Later, after testing, I was relieved.
> ...


Thanks.  I'm really hoping it's a false positive, although I'm prepared if it is a true positive.  I know some does can be carries and not actually show signs.  The thing I don't understand is that she was dam raised, but her mother is 11 and still very healthy. This is the first year her owner didn't breed her back just because she's older now.  I'm hoping that it's a false positive since her dam is 11 and still so healthy.  

Only time will tell.


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 31, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> miron28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you understand CAE however I noticed sheep in your pic, did you know that CAE and OPPV are related

here is a link to dairy goat info that explains more.  Would hate for your + goat to harm your other animals.  

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,9455.0.html

Now with that said I have been able so far to get kids out of + does and they are negative so far at 1 1/2 and 8 months respectively.  Was wondering in your situation if it may be better to keep a doeling ( if she gives you one) out of her that you catch at birth and bottle raise?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 31, 2010)

samplekasi said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've thought about keeping a daughter (if she has one) and not breeding June anymore.  I'll have to wait and see if she has a doe.


----------



## kacie (Feb 28, 2010)

rlly my goat just an hour ago kidded and we have to bottle feed -it- too
(dont know if is boy or girl)his/her mamas not nursing  hope 4 the best


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2010)

Kacie - 

If you start your own post people will probably see any questions you have better. Does your doe have any milk? That baby needs colostrum. Once you get that colostrum in her, then whole cow milk is fine. I hope your little one is doing ok. Sorry about the other one that didn't live.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2010)

Just an update....I re-tested June and of course it's definitely positive.  No big deal. I've already got colostrum from a dairy near here because I don't have anything to heat treat mine with (the crock pot is too low on "warm" and too high on "low").   I just got a video baby monitor so I can put it in the barn with her too.    Bring on the kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear that she is definitely positive. At least you know what you need to do now. Good luck with the kidding.


----------

